# SwitchSpeed controller issue,



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

so i'm having a bit of an issue here and i going to ask all the helpful people before i freak out

SwitchSpeed controller 
AccuAir management 
dual viair 444c compressors


soo i had one vair 444c compressor on my mkv for a while.. i blew a relay and the other compressor so i was just running 1 for a while.. thats when everything was a-ok

i replaced the relay and added the other compressor 2 weeks ago
now i'm back to having a dual viair 440 compressor setup.. last week my battery died, i charged it overnight and thought everything was groovy

then my switchspeed controller started to act weird

it would blink 10+ times every time i started the car then it would just turn off?
if i unplugged it then back in it would allow me to air up or down.. then it would shut off
i was told this is because the battery isn't holding a charge correctly.. sooo i bought a new battery.. installed it on wednesday

NOW.. the controller isn't even working it'll light up but wont let me air up or down.. then shuts off. if i plug it in & unplug it it'll work eventually then blinks a bunch and shuts off. this happens on both the bottom and back plugs.

does anyone know what this could mean? if it could be still a low charge? maybe the alternator? bad controller? wire for controller?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Get a voltmeter and see how much voltage you have at the connections going into the ECU (battery, ignition). Make sure you have good ground.


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

i had a little similar issue... my remote would light up fine but would only let me air up and down randomly... I sent it in to accuair and it ended up being the usb cable was faulty they sent me a new one and havent had a problem since.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Make sure the fuse on your power wire (should be a no more than 18") from positive battery terminal is getting a good connection.

Check all your grounds. 

If those two things don't help, call AccuAir. All their products have lifetime warranty. The only issue is that you'll have to mail your controller to California and wait for them to diagnose the issue, usually 1-2 days. Then they'll either fix it for $100ish or replace it free if it's covered under warranty.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

rgarjr said:


> Get a voltmeter and see how much voltage you have at the connections going into the ECU (battery, ignition). Make sure you have good ground.


thanks!! shoulda been the first thing i tried



Sobayb6 said:


> i had a little similar issue... my remote would light up fine but would only let me air up and down randomly... I sent it in to accuair and it ended up being the usb cable was faulty they sent me a new one and havent had a problem since.


how long was yours installed that you started having issues?



reynolds9000 said:


> Make sure the fuse on your power wire (should be a no more than 18") from positive battery terminal is getting a good connection.
> 
> Check all your grounds.
> 
> If those two things don't help, call AccuAir. All their products have lifetime warranty. The only issue is that you'll have to mail your controller to California and wait for them to diagnose the issue, usually 1-2 days. Then they'll either fix it for $100ish or replace it free if it's covered under warranty.


ok awesome.. i checked the grounds everythig looks ok, gotta look for fuse. pretty sure it'll be ok as well but better checking


----------

